
Show HN: Corrgan.io – A simple web app for testing a financial GAN - gmarti
http://www.corrgan.io/
======
gmarti
CorrGAN is a GAN model useful for sampling realistic financial correlation
matrices. CorrGAN.io is a simple web app for testing the model. Which matrices
are real? Which ones are fake?

